# Arrow wood stove - looking for parts and manual please



## a4olol (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello,

I bought a house that was vacant for a long long time and only heat source is a wood fireplace stove insert from a company called Arrow.    I do not have the resources for some time to get a new unit so trying to get this thing working.

I am looking for any manuals and will greatly appreciate sending to my email john867389@gmail.com

The unit has no door handle and was wondering if anyone knows of a store that may sell these or an alternative handle that may work on this unit?   I tried craigslist and ebay with no success.

The blower also seems to only run on low speed setting (unless it only has one speed?) so looking for a blower replacement, or if anyone has any idea how to fix this issue?

Any assistance at all will be immensely appreciated!


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Jan 22, 2017)

Hope this helps a4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Jan 22, 2017)

Arrow wood stove - looking for parts and manual please

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=160100&share_fid=53165&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Jan 22, 2017)

http://shamic.com/dataPhotos/20161207facc76Inbuilt QWI Install&OperatingInstructions.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a4olol (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks!    Odd, it does not seem to have much details, no information about blowers or what type handle, it just seems like allot is missing.   Any other documents?   Much appreciated!


----------



## begreen (Jan 23, 2017)

Take it apart and see if there is a generic replacement.


----------



## a4olol (Jan 25, 2017)

Will do thanks.  Any suggestion for online stores that sell parts for old stoves/fireplaces?


----------

